# New in Murphy NC



## docknee (Jan 17, 2011)

One more newbie - just looking to buy 3 hives now, going to a bee class in Febuary, trying to learn as fast as I can. I am a retired college professor living in the mountains of Western North Carolina and appreciate all the mentoring I can get <G> Thank You
Richard


----------



## scdw43 (Aug 14, 2008)

Welcome and good luck in your first year.


----------



## heaflaw (Feb 26, 2007)

Welcome.

This is a great site!!! Everyone tries to be helpful and there is a lot of info for all levels of beekeeping.

If you have a problem or question, you can use Search to read past discussions. Don'td be afraid to ask questions.

Good luck.

Oh, and don't be afraid to fail sometimes-we all have.

Lawrence


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome Richard!


----------



## dixiebooks (Jun 21, 2010)

Welcome. Are U retired from AppyState? Great school. -James


----------



## yamahawg (May 19, 2010)

Welcome neighbor! Good luck and have fun! Going into 2nd year myself, and hoping my 2 hives make it thru til spring.


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

Welcome. I bought my first hive from a guy who lived near Murphy about 35 years ago when my wife and I lived just outside of Andrews.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site from a fellow NC-er.


----------



## dragonfly (Jun 18, 2002)

Welcome to Beesource docknee.


----------



## docknee (Jan 17, 2011)

No, Florida Atlantic University


----------



## docknee (Jan 17, 2011)

dixiebooks said:


> Welcome. Are U retired from AppyState? Great school. -James


No, Florida Atlantic University


----------



## papamoose (Apr 7, 2010)

Welcome, unfortunatley for you my mother-in law lives in Murphy. I would like to say she keeps bee, but I think they keep her. One of her hives chased her in to their pond after miss handling a frame last year. 

As for FAU my wife wanted to go there for her masters in Forensic Accounting, but just could not afford that out-of-state bill. Great school just a little pricey for us out-of-state.


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

Welcome, Richard! This has been my first year of beekeeping (I'm hooked!). I live down in Tryon, NC. Are you going to the Mc Dowell honey bee short classes?


----------



## docknee (Jan 17, 2011)

Lauren said:


> Welcome, Richard! This has been my first year of beekeeping (I'm hooked!). I live down in Tryon, NC. Are you going to the Mc Dowell honey bee short classes?


Yes, I am registered - just depends on weather going through the gorge of course - long drive from here but I need the class and would like the beginners certification if possible


----------



## Lauren (Jun 10, 2010)

I hope to meet you there! Lauren


----------



## derrickscott (Sep 2, 2010)

docknee, i went to a class put on by Smoky Mtn. Beekeepers Assoc. last March in Bryson City...It was a great class with awesome speakers!


----------

